# Joe Bonamassa Comes to Canada



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

Joes coming to Ottawa's Civic Center on Friday April 1/11 and to Toronto's Massey Hall on April 2/11.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Alright! ....


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've seen him in Buffalo. Great show. Kick ass version of ZZ Top's "Just got Paid".

I'd like to catch the Toronto show


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I want to see the Toronto show!

OP, I love your handle and I feel the same LOL!!!
JP7 love...


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Bought Massey Hall tickets for Joe, last week. Also got tickets for Buddy Guy which is the week after Bonamassa on April 8th. I'm sure these will both be great shows!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

J-Bo is amazing to see live.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw him at the Calgary Bluesfest a couple years ago. It was well worth the admission just to see him only. Jaw dropping good musician! Don't miss it if you can.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Just scored some front row balconey seats! Should be really great.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just added a date in Vancouver for Dec 17th at the Orpheum


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Got my tickets for the Vancouver show!!


----------

